# Will They Be Selling Praying Matids At The Castle Hill Reptile Expo This Sunday?



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 8, 2013)

hey 
my dad said he would buy me a mantid if they sold them at the castle hill reptile expo this sunday!


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 8, 2013)

come on guys someone has to know!


----------



## reptilezac (Feb 8, 2013)

if they don't check out Minibeast they sell them there located in Sydney


----------



## sharky (Feb 8, 2013)

Isn't it Praying Manti*s*??? Hope you can find one to buy! Best of luck


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 8, 2013)

cheers yea iv heared of that site aus herps and you should come to the expo we could meet up and its pronounced praying mantid thanks for the info guys and if i dont find one then i think that website will be the best bet i want a rainforest mantid but


----------



## Zanks (Feb 8, 2013)

uuummmm.. I think you'll find its Mantis


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 8, 2013)

k what ever my bad


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 8, 2013)

hi extreme pets will have some spiny leaf stick insects for sale --and i think they will be fairly INEXPENSIVE !!


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 8, 2013)

cheers im after a mantis but thanks for the info will they be selling them


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 8, 2013)

there is another "bug "person going ,but as to what they are selling i dont know 
!

your in sydney why dont you just hang out in the garden and get some for free


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 8, 2013)

where i live its a rare site to see them in the city


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 8, 2013)

do you know if exo terra will be selling there tanks there like will they have a table?


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 8, 2013)

need to get a new tank for my geckos hah


----------



## Sel (Feb 8, 2013)

Heres a suggestion, why dont you go to the expo and see for yourself.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 8, 2013)

ahh nah


----------



## Sel (Feb 8, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> ahh nah



Well what is the point of this thread then?
Gosh..


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 8, 2013)

im going lol haha i was just asking


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 8, 2013)

rainforest mantids rule. Dont settle for less!


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 9, 2013)

thats the one i want


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm not sure if they're taking them there but Kellyville Pets is 5 mins away from the expo so if you don't find any, they have a LOT of stock of mantis, beetles, leafy stick insects, scorpions etc at the moment


----------



## Cockney_Red (Feb 9, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> View attachment 281123
> 
> 
> rainforest mantids rule. Dont settle for less!


Careful with that spelling Steve...right is no excuse for being wrong on APS.................


----------



## NQ-Sloth (Feb 9, 2013)

Actually both Mantis and Mantid are correct, no spelling issues there. Though Mantids refers to the whole of Mantodea, from what I have been told.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Feb 9, 2013)

I get plenty of Mantises at my place.....


----------



## Hamalicious (Feb 9, 2013)

I thought it was illegal to sell at an expo? or is that just reptiles?


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 9, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> I thought it was illegal to sell at an expo? or is that just reptiles?



I thought that's what expos are for?


----------



## FAY (Feb 9, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> I thought it was illegal to sell at an expo? or is that just reptiles?



Apparently they cannot sell at Qld expos.


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 9, 2013)

u Aussies need to make 1 rule for all states...its pathetic...i feel for some of u spesh from the West


----------



## Bigchewy (Feb 9, 2013)

Kirsten's Kreepy Krawlies will be there tmw she sell all kind of insects


----------



## Phantom_Fangs (Feb 9, 2013)

Kirsten doesn't have a stall. She's just taking orders to the show to save on posting


----------



## Hamalicious (Feb 10, 2013)

FAY said:


> Apparently they cannot sell at Qld expos.




Yeah I'm in Queensland that's why I thought it was illegal


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 10, 2013)

Bigchewy said:


> Kirsten's Kreepy Krawlies will be there tmw she sell all kind of insects



yea i called her last night and ordered a tank and a stick insect she really nice she gave me 2 pairs of crowned stick insects for free haha guess ill just have to look around for some when i go out herping !


----------



## Bigchewy (Feb 12, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> yea i called her last night and ordered a tank and a stick insect she really nice she gave me 2 pairs of crowned stick insects for free haha guess ill just have to look around for some when i go out herping !


 
i am glad u got what u wanted  and also she on facebook so try add a friend u will see all sorts of photos of critters I love it when she takes photos and put them on FBk


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 13, 2013)

Bigchewy said:


> i am glad u got what u wanted  and also she on facebook so try add a friend u will see all sorts of photos of critters I love it when she takes photos and put them on FBk



ayy haha definatly buying from her again when these guys die


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> I thought it was illegal to sell at an expo? or is that just reptiles?



it's not illegal in NSW only in the backward states


----------

